# George Best is NOT dead



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Yes, you were a great footballer, but as a man you're a complete idiot who never deserved another person's liver to be transplanted into you just so you could go out and get pissed again. I hope no-one else suffered cos they didn't receive the liver you got.

Hurry up and die will you, you stupid piss-head, I'm fed up of hearing about you on the news.

Cmon George, do me a favour :-*


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

It was his son Callum that sealed it for me by going out clubbing and turning up at an awards show.
He answered critics by saying that this was "his way of dealing with it".
Yeah, or getting an early start on spending your inheritance, moleface.

Rogue


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

> Football legend George Best has left his hospital bed for the first time since awaking from sedation, according to hospital sources.
> 
> The 59-year-old is still suffering from some internal bleeding and kidney problems, but doctors are "very pleased" with his progress.
> 
> Best's illness is thought to be related to immuno-suppressant drugs he must take to stop his new liver - which he received in July 2002 - being rejected.


 [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Heartless.

Never wish death on anyway, no matter what they have done or how they have lived.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I just don't get why his illness is such a big deal. He has spent his whole life trying his best :roll: to kill himself and it looked like he'd finally managed it.

I'm also flaming the media coverage (the amount and tone of), and all those sad twats who placed 'a message for george' on the BBC news site.


----------



## nellsey (Nov 16, 2004)

scott28tt said:


> Yes, you were a great footballer, but as a man you're a complete idiot who never deserved another person's liver to be transplanted into you just so you could go out and get pissed again. I hope no-one else suffered cos they didn't receive the liver you got.
> 
> Hurry up and die will you, you stupid piss-head, I'm fed up of hearing about you on the news.
> 
> Cmon George, do me a favour :-*


I am afraid this shows your imaturity.
I pity you for your complete lack of compassion for someone else's problems.

Whilst I agree with you regarding the liver transplant your crass comments are an utter disgrace. 
He knows to carry on drinking will kill him and you have to be very ill to kill yourself.

Don't think you are too special that you couldn't end up like that one day, because believe me we are all vunerable given the right circumstances.

What if you have children one day and they have a drug problem. Are you to have the same 'hurry up and die' attitude, are you? 
Grow up and join the human race!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

The media bit I agree with, but thats how they are, have you ever been to a clug at night when a famous person or celebrity is visiting? boy the amount of cameras and flashed and silly idiots pushing their way though, madness.

Anyway thats the press for you, thats their job, no stories no business :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

nellsey said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you were a great footballer, but as a man you're a complete idiot who never deserved another person's liver to be transplanted into you just so you could go out and get pissed again. I hope no-one else suffered cos they didn't receive the liver you got.
> ...


Phew, I'm pleased I only just read this this morning, or I might have lost some sleep last night worrying about it :?

Thanks for your pity. :-*

For the record, since he had his liver transplant his continued drinking has been well publicised, as was his drink-driving charge only last year  . So in spite of the fact that 'he knows to carry on drinking will kill him' he still does. For that, I stand by my original flame, and continue to feel your pity and disgrace.

Hey, isn't this the flame room? Oh, I can say what I like about him. Now I feel better.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Fab 4 TT said:


> > .........Best's illness is thought to be related to immuno-suppressant drugs he must take to stop his new liver - which he received in July 2002 - being rejected.


Yeah......but the fact that he still regularly takes a 'bucket load' hasn't done him any favours.

I'm also sick of hearing about this on the news. Radio, TV, newspapers.....you can't get fecking away from it. :x

This guy has been one of the lucky few in life who has been given a second chance, and what does he do? He completely squanders it. :evil:

I have no sympathy whatsoever for the man and wish he would just p*ss off and give us peace. :x


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Heartless.
> 
> Never wish death on anyway, no matter what they have done or how they have lived.


My Thoughts too have to agree here


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Utterly useless fact of the day time - he used to go drinking in my local (the Sun Trevor) waaay back when i lived in Wales, which is where he met his manager (Phil Hughes) who was in the same class as me all through school..


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Damn right Scott.

I was sadenned to hear the news he was getting better, just when I thought the world had got rid of one wife beating cheating alcoholic he comes back to life.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

<<devils advocaat>> sic (or should that be 'hic') :wink:

Isn't alchoholism an illness? He is a long term sufferer and obviously deeply unhappy man.

Shouldn't he be treated like anyone with an illness? ie with dignity and being told to die...

Hasn't he sort of paid for his treatments in terms income taxes, NI contributions AND all the duty on that booze he has quaffed? F*K me I am sure he paid for a hospital..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

garyc said:


> Hasn't he sort of paid for his treatments in terms income taxes, NI contributions AND all the duty on that booze he has quaffed? F*K me I am sure he paid for a hospital..


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry I agree with Beansy, as an alcholic I understand where Best is coming from in a way, but he is helplessly out of control and very selfish.

He has known for years that he cannot live without booze, but he also has known that with help from professionals family and friends he could have done it.
He has let us all down, he has also let down all the footie fans out there who worshipped him back then.

Sorry but he has to be let go.

Certainly not newsworthy enough to have 10 miutes of interviewing his doctor on Breakfast news 2 days ago.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Who's at fault here the man who physically can't stop drinking or the people who gave someone like that a healthy liver that could have saved another's life??

I don't think you can judge alcoholism or any addiction for that matter unless you have been there (and I haven't BTW).

It would take far more than this for me to wish death on someone although I can fully understand why it would sicken many to see him apparently fritter away another liver and get a lot of media attention for it too...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Alcoholic or not - the bloke's still a complete cock.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Awh, what a shame:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/4448660.stm

C'mon, this time.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> Awh, what a shame:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/4448660.stm
> 
> C'mon, this time.....


Aye such a waste of time, please turn him off.



> In late October, however, he rallied and was reported to be able to leave his bed for short periods.


Yeh to nip out to the pub next door I bet :x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I think he was waiting for 24hr drinking to come in......... :?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Certainly looks like today is his last day.

Then they can redirect all the blood supplies he's been using up over the last few weeks to someone who might be more grateful at having a life.

I must make sure I don't watch any news programmes for the next 24 hours - they'll be full of it no doubt :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I just CANNOT understand all the news coverage, almost like he's Royalty .

Disgraceful waste , maybe there is little real news going on 

WGAF :?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Well I suppose this thread should be locked now :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

or deleted altogether.........


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Hurray he's gone !


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Hurray he's gone !


Nice.

As far as I can tell, GB never killed anyone, molested children, invaded any countries, lied to Parliament, massacred civilians, evaded his taxes etc etc.

Save your crass remarks for someone else with the same initials.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

But at least there might be something else on the news now!


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

> As far as I can tell, GB never killed anyone


Relatives of someone who might have otherwise got a liver transplant in 2002 might just disagree....GB was given another chance and carried on drinking...... :x pillock


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


Why ?Who is the other GB?

Think you'll find that this is a public forum old chap - freedom of speech and all that.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

TTotal said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


TBs mate.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

s3_lurker said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


True, but he did beat his wife and cheated on her numerous occasions, and may have even been the father to one of his mistress' children.

This alone is not an excuse to be happy that someone passed away, it is all the qualities together and I for am glad that their might be something else on the news now.

Like Rooney breaks a toe nail, you never know he might need to go into hospital for that and then we can all watch a non drama made out to be a country wide disaster.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

.[/quote]

Why ?Who is the other GB?

Dearie me. Do I have to spell it out for you? OK.

G-E-O-R-G-E B-U-S-H

Think you'll find that this is a public forum old chap - freedom of speech and all that. [/quote]

Absolutely dear boy. Which is why I felt reasonably entitled to respond to your invaluable contribution to this discussion on someone's death.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Hmm .. so we're all celebrating a man's death because he:

1. Drank to excess
2. Was an adulterer
3. Fathered an illigitimate child (perhaps).

Whew - at least that doesn't apply to most of the male population (and possibly even a few contributors this very thread).

Also, I'm not sure of the last time you suffered from terminal organ failure, but it tends to be a tad more serious than a toe nail injury.

But let's not lower the incredibly high philosophical standard of this mass debate.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

FFS


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Clearly some of you fucking up ya arse fuckwits have never lost close or immediate family the way you lot carry on!

R.I.P George!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

s3_lurker said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


Actually he did avade his Tax and was made Bankrupt. :?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


What are you attempting to say? Do you mean "evade" which is against the law? Or "avoid" which is perfectly legal. By the way, being made bankrupt is not a criminal offence. Although feck knows what any of this has to do with someone dying of a lung infection.

Tell ya what - let us know when one of your mates or family pops his/her clogs. I'm sure we'll be able to cheer you up with a few insights into their "wrong doings". (Was late with his credit card payments, once failed to return a book on time to the local library).

By the way - for all you skilled medical professionals moaning that he cost some poor deserving sod a perfectly good liver , well surely you knew that when a liver comes in it is tissue-matched and then allocated to the most compatible patient who's ready for an operation. It won't keep for more than a few hours. In George's case the donor liver either went in him or went in the bin where it would help no-one.

But then all you geniuses already knew that ....

Don't think I'll bother replying any more. Already read enough puke-worthy and moronic remarks here for one night.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

s3_lurker said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > s3_lurker said:
> ...


I made a spelling mistake but i think your comments are uncalled for i did not agree or disagree with what you said just pointed out he had been done for not paying his tax .
Oh and by the way i have just had a recent death in the family cheers


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Wowee, this is certainly an issue that sparked opinions/comments from many - what with this thread and the one running in 'off topic' too.

I actually did watch the BBCs program on him earlier this evening, but only to watch him play footie - I couldn't be arsed with the rest of the sanctimonious <sp> bollocks that followed.

No doubt the media will be full of it all weekend, and on the day of the funeral whenever that is...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

RIP to a great British sportsman........

....who isn't getting any media coverage because of George Best.

Richard Burns has now lost his fight and passed away.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Well said Scotty.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Clearly some of you fucking up ya arse fuckwits have never lost close or immediate family the way you lot carry on!
> 
> R.I.P George!


Chill babe. We have, but then some people just don't deserve the sympathy that he's getting!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

What is this 'football' game you all talk about?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jacTT225 said:


> What is this 'football' game you all talk about?


I think it's the one were 22 overpaid morons chase after a pig's bladder :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly some of you fucking up ya arse fuckwits have never lost close or immediate family the way you lot carry on!
> ...


It's not so much sympathy hes getting. More the fact attention....But afterall he was and will remain one of the top 5 footballers in the world. Just happens to be British and as it happens Football is the biggest sport in this country.........So whats the problem.....He abused his body, but he never blamed anyone other than himself...He is getting about as much attention as Pele, Maradona, Ali and all the other worlds greatest sporting talents will get when they pass away. He abused himself. So what its his body and hes paid the price....Just because you dont agree with the way he lived his live doesnt take away the fact that a great many people loved him for his footballing talents and will be hopefully be remembered for that....What ever he did in his personal life is down to him. I just find it sad that more attention is payed towards his drinking habits rather than his genius on a football field...Even now when i see footage of him on a football pitch i still think WoW


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > What is this 'football' game you all talk about?
> ...


Apparently Morons make better footballers because they dont think about what they are going to do next its more instinctive. Where as a intelligent person will over analyse what to do next when deciding what pass, shot to take.

Some bod on a huge grant came up with that. But when you look at players like Beckham and Rooney you can understand where he is coming from.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


If I saw him on a football pitch, I think I'd go "wow" too...


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Scott28TT
He was a flawed individual but great footballer and made many peoples lives exciting. As far as I am aware he had no real malice for anyone and particularly in the last few years did not court publicity. He acknowledged he had a problem and knew it would kill him. I think it's sad when his dying should result in you rejoicing. I bet you're good to share a night out with.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

TJ,

I wasn't rejoicing - I just couldn't wait for him to go. So I was flaming him, and all the associated media coverage.

He was a legend as a footballer but an absolute cock of a man. And by the looks of the other posts here I'm not alone.

I don't want to share a night out with you anyway :-*


----------

